# 1000 guns seized in CA



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Noticed this on the news this morning. Of course different networks have their own spin. Like all the automatic weapons, military weapons etc. Now the public is safe from the danger caused by the weapons, yeah right.

Looks to me like they raided someones gun collection. Sure would like to go through and pick up all the older S&W's I see on the pile.

https://www.tmz.com/2019/05/08/gun-confiscation-massive-huge-firearms-los-angeles-holmby-hills/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

big house in an exclusive $$$$$$ area of LA La Land - the coppers supposedly got a gun selling & gun manufacturing tip >>>> reminds me of that SF case about 10 years ago where the guy died and he was delusional about being a CIA agent ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Only a thousand? Come and talk to me when it's 10 thousand. :tango_face_grin:


----------

